# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolters (Weert)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolters

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Moesel, Weert

Adres: Christinelaan 12, Weert


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolters*

----------

